# Information about an E-3 visa and sponsorship availability in the US



## Alexbond (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I am seriously considering moving to the US late 2013 or early 2014. There are two thing that I need some advice on: 

E-3 visa
Sponsorship

Firstly, I will give you some background on myself. I have a bachelors degree in business (Economics & Finance) and by the end of the year I will have about 14 months experience working in the accounting field. 

The reason that I want to move to the US in for the opportunity to broaden my horizons and to grow as a person. I would be looking to stay over there indefinitely. I am more interested in the highly populated areas eg. New York, Washington and Boston just to name a few. 

For my first question - E-3 visa. How hard are these to get? I am aware that I will need to be sponsored by a company to get one, though apart from that is there anything else I can be doing to make myself more desirable? 

The main thing that I need to know is how likely companies are to sponsor Australian's to come over and work in the accounting/finance fields? I have been looking on some of the big banks and accounting firms websites and there seem to be a lot of jobs out there. 

Should I be emailing these firms requesting information on their hiring procedures including expats ? What time frame should I be looking at getting in contact? 

Any other information would be greatly appreciated! 

Cheers


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to take a look at the information for the employers' side of this: Compliance Assistance By Audience - Foreign Workers

Sponsoring a foreign worker is an expensive process for an employer, and requires "justification" of the person for the position. The DOL site spells out the requirements for the employer. You may get some ideas by reading what hoops the employer will have to jump through.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Alexbond (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Bev. 

From what I have heard the E-3 visa has zero cost to the employer. That's only what I have heard.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Alexbond said:


> Thanks Bev.
> 
> From what I have heard the E-3 visa has zero cost to the employer. That's only what I have heard.


as accountant you shold know that expenes does not necessarily mean cash.
with just a bachelor and a bit over a year experience it is difficult for those not needing sponsorship to find employment. have you looked into work and travel.


----------



## Alexbond (Mar 15, 2013)

twostep said:


> as accountant you shold know that expenes does not necessarily mean cash.
> with just a bachelor and a bit over a year experience it is difficult for those not needing sponsorship to find employment. have you looked into work and travel.


Hey 

I have been looking into jobs at various accounting firms and banks for associate positions (I am guessing these are entry level - with a degree). There seems to be a few out there though it is just a matter of working out which ones will even consider sponsorship. 

I have traveled to the states before. Are you getting at coming over on waiver and looking for jobs then? 

Cheers


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

I doubt that .

All the big banks /accounting firms that you mentioned have their immigration function outsourced to big law firms like Fragomen. Deloitte US for sure uses Fragomen and many other firms, where my friends work at, use Fragomen as well.

I believe Fragomen usually charges pretty hefty ( corp. rate) for a visa case regardless what type of visa it is.






Alexbond said:


> Thanks Bev.
> 
> From what I have heard the E-3 visa has zero cost to the employer. That's only what I have heard.....
> 
> I have been looking on some of the big banks and accounting firms websites


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

True, big companies have big law firms representing them for immigration matters. But big firms are willing to spend that much if they are ready to hire you. But good thing is that E3 will cost almost 4-5k less to company than H1.

For H1 company needs to pay H1 fees + lawyer fees, but for E3 there is no fee and only lawyer fee will be there, which any big firm will be happy to know. Anyways all big firms happily sponsor H1s so they would love the fact that E3 dont cost them anything apart from usual lawyer fee. 

For small companies, you can hire a lawyer to work for filing LCA and preparing documents, and since you dont have to file any petition for E3, or dealing with USCIS, my guess is that lawyer fee will be low.



expa2020a said:


> I doubt that .
> 
> All the big banks /accounting firms that you mentioned have their immigration function outsourced to big law firms like Fragomen. Deloitte US for sure uses Fragomen and many other firms, where my friends work at, use Fragomen as well.
> 
> I believe Fragomen usually charges pretty hefty ( corp. rate) for a visa case regardless what type of visa it is.


----------

